# 8" Free-Air subwoofer for Toyota Avalon



## jkissit (Sep 20, 2007)

My friends subwoofer in his toyota avalon has blown. Any recommendations for replacement drivers under $100? The current speaker is 8" 4ohm and driven by 70 watts rms. The toyota replacement is over $300.

I know MTX and Kicker make free-air subwoofers that would work, but I also know that a sub doesn't have to be designed for free-air in order to work. The Peerless SLS looked like a good choice, but that is 8ohm.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

$150

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JL-A...004QQitemZ140163782904QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## jkissit (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah that would be a great solution, but i think that would need a lot more than 70 watts from a crappy stock amp.


----------



## Bald Bull (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.edesignaudio.com/edv2/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=29

or 

maybe a woofer like peerless sls, might work well with low power.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

JL makes some infinite baffle stuff, as well as the 8w1. Both should be cheap and work on low power in the 8 inch variation.


----------



## Speaker Ace (Aug 4, 2009)

SimplySpeakers.com repairs the Avalon woofers like new for $40 each if you remove/ship the subwoofer to them. They also do repairs for other Toyota speaker systems. Call them at 1-800-511-3343. Toyota gets around $300 for a new Avalon woofer, and since they are a special impedance and an odd size, there is not a decent aftermarket option to replace them.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Speaker Ace,

This thread is from september *2 years AGO*


----------

